# Food from Hare Today Recommendations



## anelk002 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey I am looking at Hare Today for food and they have ground quail, rabbit and a bunch of other things. Is it ok to feed a tegu whole ground carcass fur/feathers and all or just get the ground bones/organs? any suggestions??


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 21, 2012)

Im also curious about this as i want to use Hare Today as my main food source when i get my tegu..


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 21, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> Hey I am looking at Hare Today for food and they have ground quail, rabbit and a bunch of other things. Is it ok to feed a tegu whole ground carcass fur/feathers and all or just get the ground bones/organs? any suggestions??



I dont see why not. They eat whole prey in the wild. I know they're not wild but their anatomy never changed. I order a mix of ground up everything and just ground meat. Its great for my dogs too!!!


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 21, 2012)

i dont think anyone in the wild guts and skins their meals before they eat them. im sure it will be fine. tegus are scavengers really they eat whatever they can. someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 21, 2012)

That is my thoughts exactly but I've read that too much can cause impaction from the fur.


----------



## tresh (Sep 21, 2012)

Just got a big order from them today, wow do they ever ship everything beautifully! Two day shipping, and it was all still frozen solid, with ice still on the packages and everything!


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 21, 2012)

They are great. Where ill be ordering from all the time. But I look at the two options like this. Does the fur/carcass really have that much nutritional value? I may be wrong, but isn't most if not all of the nutrition from the meat/bones/organs? I opted for ones without fur/carcass.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been avoiding the ones with fur - I'm sure it would be ok but it is largely indigestible and doesn't really benefit the tegu as far as I can tell. As long as the meat includes the bone and organ meat it should be pretty well balanced for them. 

I've ordered from them - their foods & customer service are great.

Loki goes insane for the rabbit
He also likes the turkey and duck - when he's in the mood he likes the salmon but isn't always enthusiastic about it. 

He won't always eat the whole quail - just rips the heads off.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 22, 2012)

How many lbs is everyone buying and how long does that last you with whatever size tegu you have?


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 22, 2012)

The minimum u can order is 5lbs. And im guessing for a young Tegu that will last a good month if not more... At least that's what I'm hoping lol


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 22, 2012)

a pound of meat lasts my tegu months, but that time is lessening.. i just ordered some ground mouse for the high calcium content, and well as some beef, quail, and rabbit


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I did the minimum order and it has lasted me months with my baby extreme - I've only gone through half of it so far so I'm going to guess that I've got another month until I need to get more. His appetite seems to be increasing exponentially so I'm sure future orders won't last nearly as long. Most of the expense is in shipping so a larger order should end up being far less expensive per pound. I usually feed hare-today food 5 days a week or so and feed mice, insects, snails and such on the other days for variety. Works well - and is very low effort as long as you portion the food out as soon as you get it. I actually can't wait until I need to order more - I put way more effort into finding new foods for my tegu than for myself. 

BTW I picked up apple snails from the Asian market the other day - they are probably his favorite food so far if anyone is looking for treats.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine is a huge fan of the ground rabbit. I got the ground with fur and all. There is only a bit of fur you can visually see in it, and its a bit cheaper than buying the ground, already skinned animal meats.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 23, 2012)

I just ordered some meat about an hour ago. This is what I got,

1 x Ground Duck/Bone/Organs, 1 lb 
1 x Ground Rabbit/Bones/Organs, 1 lb
1 x Pureed Chicken Eggs -Free Range 
1 x Ground Turkey/Bones/Organs, 2 lb

It ended up being around 35$ shipped. I live in Maryland and the ground 2 day shipping was 18$ so I went with that. I'm assuming this will last me a very very long time haha. I'm just hoping that my little guy doesn't start hibernating, otherwise I'll have to find a spot for 5 lbs of meat in my freezer for the whole winter.


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rabbit by far is Biggins fav.


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 23, 2012)

Just curious, has anyone tried the venison, pork or llama?


----------

